# help with EP



## calekewbs (Jul 3, 2009)

I am trying to learn BLD and am actually picking up on it pretty quick. The only problem I'm getting is that when I permute my edges, they end up flipping! lol this is becoming a very annoying problem for me. any tips that can help this from happening? :confused:


----------



## byu (Jul 3, 2009)

Watch my YouTube tutorials


----------



## riffz (Jul 8, 2009)

You need to elaborate more. Tell us what method you're using. Provide us with a specific situation where the outcome isn't what you want.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

Your memorization, if the orange-yellow edge is OY then orange is on top, yellow is on bottom. YO is yellow-orange, yellow on top orange is on bottom. I started learning a while ago, haven't practiced in a couple weeks, but that was how I memorized it. I used a word for yo and another one for oy


----------



## riffz (Jul 8, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Your memorization, if the orange-yellow edge is OY then orange is on top, yellow is on bottom. YO is yellow-orange, yellow on top orange is on bottom. I started learning a while ago, haven't practiced in a couple weeks, but that was how I memorized it. I used a word for yo and another one for oy



I think he might be orienting, then permuting in two separate steps. If that's the case he might just be shooting (I'll assume his method swaps 2 at a time) to the position but setting it up the wrong way.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 25, 2009)

actually I'm using 3OP but I figured out the problem. during some of my setup moves I was using F or B and that is a no-no. lol I got it now.


----------

